# Neo,Lilly,Trinity



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Name: Neo, Lilly, Trinity
Age: 2-3 years
Breed: Ragdoll and Moggie
Sex: 2 female. 1 male
neutered: Yes
fully vaccinated: Yes
micro chipped: Yes
de fled: Yes
wormed: Yes
Reason for re homing: Off to uni.
Are they used to dogs: Yes - Live with a Border Collie and Used to others when friends come
Are they used to cats: Yes they all live together (see pics for cute sleeping ones together)
Are they used to small animals: Yes - Hamsters and rabbits fine
If so how do they behave around them: e.g will hunt and kill - Quite happy to sit and stare at them (yes even hamster :aww: )
Are they used to children: Yes
if so what age: 3-18
Do they have any toileting problems. e.g messes outside tray. . No. Perfect
Do they have any behaviour problems: None. Perfect
Do they have any medical problems: None. Perfect
Period of time they can be left alone: 9 hours while at work, sure it could be longer though
indoor/outdoor: Both. Contained garden.
what type of home are you looking for e.g somewhere with no children and no other pets.indoor only. Need secure garden if going outside, Lily doesn't like the outside world.
Their diet - Pro Plan House cat.
What litter is used: They don't like Catsan makes them sneeze. They like the super cheap tesco stuff (and no not just because Im tight)

Other information

They are currently living with an elderly lady who is not coping. they really need to go to a good home they are perfect, no issues at all and real characters

Neo - is not a true raggie, Male 2 years old. Nick name naughty Neo :roll: But he is perfect, he is naughty as likes to steal anything you leave lying around, pens, shoes etc..

Lilly - Female 2 years old. has all characteristics in personality and looks pretty much. She is a little sweetie, just like cuddles and sleeping.

Trinity - Female 3 years old. A moggie. She's lovely, cuddly and adventurous.

None have any issues with health or anything. all are neutered and chipped and have vaccine book.

Neo - Grey
Lilly - Cream
Trin - Black and White


----------

